# Chumba Sendero



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

Whose got one?

It's high up on my list for my next SS build.

Looking for some first-hand feedback on the bike. I had a 2015 SIR 9 and loved it - recently sold it to fund my trail bike build, and starting the search for my SS replacement.

Anyone know the approximate weight of the Sendero frame?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't own one, but I think you're going to have a hard time finding any negative reviews on any of Chumbas frames. Everything I have ever read about them and the few people I've talked to that were riding one gave glowing reviews. 

I highly recommend you listen to the Bikes or Death podcast episode with one of the owners of Chumba. Just listening to the guy talk about bikes and company is enough to make you want to buy one. They are the epitome of small business in America, doing what they love. They put a ton of effort into their stuff and are very down to earth. 

I almost bought a Sendero but the wait time was a little longer than I wanted to sit without a bike. I chatted with them a bit about a few different things and they were super responsive and willing to talk about any questions I had. I'm sure you could email them asking for frame weights and such and you'd get a quick response.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I know a few people who have them. Chumbas are made a few miles from my house, so it's not hard to find fans here. a few riders recently switched from Vassago Verhauens and Chumba Stellas and they really like the Sendero in comparison. shorter chainstays, longer reach. it's a nod to all that new school stuff with going overboard. it's still a XC bike IMO, but it seems more playful and capable in the chunky stuff. I ride with a guy who rides his with a rigid fork, flat pedals, and a dropper seatpost and nothing is holding him back.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Like Mack, I’m also in Austin.

If you really want the scoop I suggest you join the Austin Single Speeders Facebook group. Off the top of my head I can count at least seven folks here in ATX running Senderos as singlespeeds. And they’re all in the A*S*S group, and they’d all be happy to post pix and share their experiences. 

I rode with one of the owners and two other guys yesterday, and all three of them were on SSenderos.

Agree that it’s a killer company going above and beyond with their production/semi-custom builds.

Finally you should check out some of the industry reviews. Dirt Rag did one before they folded. The Radavist did one. Ride Along is doing one, and they’re about to have a big feature in an industry mag. You won’t find much but unanimous praise.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

CCSS said:


> Finally you should check out some of the industry reviews. Dirt Rag did one before they folded. The Radavist did one. Ride Along is doing one, and they're about to have a big feature in an industry mag. You won't find much but unanimous praise.


Not sure if its still the case, but the owner in the podcast I listened to said that they never pay for reviews. Paying for reviews is pretty much industry standard these days, which is why there really aren't any bad ones out there.

Its nice to know that they at least don't pay. Might make the reviews more reliable.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

timely thread. I was recently just looking at Chumbas as well. do they make a Ti Sendero?

i'm on the last interation jabber with a Ti fork. geometry is different than a sendero but not by much. i love the way my jabber rides and handles my 210lb carcass. that said, i'm completely smitten with a Sendero.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I've asked about a titanium Sendero. I don't think they have said anything specific about it but I am sure it's on their mind right now.

The Jabber is fairly long and low (although no so much by today's standards). some people prefer that. Chumba's pedigree is central Texas chunk, which often works better on a bike with less bottom bracket drop.


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

A TI sendero would be pretty sweet, although I believe their TI bikes are no longer made in-house, which is slightly less appealing. I like the thought of supporting a smaller company like Chumba, especially if they're fabricating in-house, and I believe only their steel models are made in-house now.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I missed this part: were they making titanium stuff in-house? last thing I heard, they have Lynskey making their titanium frames. yes, steel stuff is made in Austin.


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> I missed this part: were they making titanium stuff in-house? last thing I heard, they have Lynskey making their titanium frames. yes, steel stuff is made in Austin.


I'm not 100% sure that they were making TI stuff in house, but only made the assumption since their website describes their TI bikes as 'Still made in the USA!' - So I took that to mean they used to fab TI bikes in house, but have since outsourced. Total assumption on my part though.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

this comment is two year old:



Chumba owner Vince said:


> Yes, Lynskey fabricates our titanium bikes in the USA for us out of Tennessee, we fabricate all 6 models of our steel bikes in-house at our Austin, TX HQ. All the bikes go through our alignment table and full quality control check, the same as any bike made in-house. If it doesn't meet the standard we send them back.
> 
> The dropouts are machined in-house by Lynksey, the inserts are Paragon Machine works, as well as the hardware used is Paragon Machine Works. All of our Steel bikes use Paragon Dropouts/Inserts/Hardware. - Vince @ chumbausa


https://bikepacking.com/bikes/chumba-ursa-major-review/

if you really want to know, just email Chumba and ask them. you'll probably have an answer within an hour.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I've got 2,000+ miles on mine and it's an exceptional machine. Get one and don't look back!


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

There's a detailed review of a geared build on The Radavist.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> I know a few people who have them. Chumbas are made a few miles from my house, so it's not hard to find fans here. a few riders recently switched from Vassago Verhauens and Chumba Stellas and they really like the Sendero in comparison. shorter chainstays, longer reach. it's a nod to all that new school stuff with going overboard. it's still a XC bike IMO, but it seems more playful and capable in the chunky stuff. I ride with a guy who rides his with a rigid fork, flat pedals, and a dropper seatpost and nothing is holding him back.


Has Chumba changed the geo on the Sendero? Last time I checked, chainstays were about the same at 420 and the Verhauens had the longer reach.

Looked really hard at the Sendero but 2.4 max rear tire? Even my Nimble9 fits 2.8's slammed with a little room for mud.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Like Mack, I'm also in Austin.
> 
> If you really want the scoop I suggest you join the Austin Single Speeders Facebook group. Off the top of my head I can count at least seven folks here in ATX running Senderos as singlespeeds. And they're all in the A*S*S group, and they'd all be happy to post pix and share their experiences.
> 
> ...


Any of you SS'ers doing the Enchilada Buffet this year? There's a few of us from NTX tossing around the idea.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

gsteitz said:


> I've got 2,000+ miles on mine and it's an exceptional machine. Get one and don't look back!


Gorgeous! Is that the avocado color? In medium or small?


----------



## chumba-hx2 (Jun 10, 2020)

It's not exactly representative of the current bikes or brand, but I'm constantly riding my Chumba HX-2 that I got in 2012 when the brand was under different ownership. Having said that, I'm stoked seeing how much the company has grown. 

For myself, I look forward to ordering a complete Sendero as soon as I get into a larger home next year. I'd suggest shooting them an e-mail. Hope you grab one and school us on all the details with plenty of pictures. I've no doubts these are some of the best rides around!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

willawry'd said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the avocado color? In medium or small?


Yep, this is actually the one on the website. It was production frame #2.

It's a medium with 2.6s on i30 rims.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i cracked my jabber last week.

i'm now on the wait list for a SSendero...due in March!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

jct said:


> i cracked my jabber last week.
> 
> i'm now on the wait list for a SSendero...due in March!


Welcome to the club-the cracked Vassago Club.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Fellow Vassago breaker here. Congrats on your Sendero!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Not a Sendero but an older Stella steel. Great company!*

Love they think of B+ as well as 29er.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

FWIW, I replaced my Jabber with a Karate Monkey. I'd get a Sendero if I could justify the price to myself (er, my wife) but the KM is perfectly capable and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## larrylund (Jan 26, 2008)

Is there any connection with the old chumba brand?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

larrylund said:


> Is there any connection with the old chumba brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Old brand was purchase and any old stock was purged. The current company has no affiliation with the old one and is a 100% new organization from the ground up.

Top notch crew building exceptionally crafted and capable steel and titanium bikes (no aluminum!) Customer service is second to none!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

gsteitz said:


> Old brand was purchase and any old stock was purged. The current company has no affiliation with the old one and is a 100% new organization from the ground up.
> 
> Top notch crew building exceptionally crafted and capable steel and titanium bikes (no aluminum!) Customer service is second to none!


and they hosted on rad-ASS party at SSUSA last year! last year, remember how fun that was? not just SSUSA, but just not living in a global shitshow?


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

gsteitz said:


> Yep, this is actually the one on the website. It was production frame #2.
> 
> It's a medium with 2.6s on i30 rims.


I'm 5'10 and dithering about going with size Medium or Large. May I ask your height and experience riding the Medium?

Thanks!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

G-Choro said:


> I'm 5'10 and dithering about going with size Medium or Large. May I ask your height and experience riding the Medium?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm 5'9" and ride a Medium with a 50mm stem / 760mm bars / 170mm cranks. Fit is spot on! Definitely reach out to Chumba, I know they'd be glad to help recommend a size!


----------



## daneebwoy (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey also looking for a sendero... anyone who knows people who are riding them rigid? I was wondering if anyone’s riding the enve mountain fork on it or maybe what fork they decides to use. Thanks


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

one of my regular riding buddies has a Sendero with some rigid carbon Chinese fork and giant tires. not sure of the fork length.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBf29OhFmGj/


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

daneebwoy said:


> Hey also looking for a sendero... anyone who knows people who are riding them rigid? I was wondering if anyone's riding the enve mountain fork on it or maybe what fork they decides to use. Thanks


i inquired with chumba regarding this and they recommend the Enve...it's suspension corrected to 120mm and is boost spaced as well. my frame is due out in March and i was trying to decide between rigid vs fjork since i'm on a fully rigid setup now. i think i'm leaning towards a fork though at this point.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

jct said:


> i was trying to decide between rigid vs fjork since i'm on a fully rigid setup now. i think i'm leaning towards a fork though at this point.


not trying to nitpick, but a rigid fork is a fork, as is a suspension fork. they're both forks, so are you leaning toward suspension, or rigid?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> not trying to nitpick, but a rigid fork is a fork, as is a suspension fork. they're both forks, so are you leaning toward suspension, or rigid?


hehe....leaning towards a 120mm for with bar remote for lockout. my jabber has a titanium ODIS and it's probably one of the best performing rigid forks i've ran. Jabber with Tom now getting repaired and new paint. just sold a bike yesterday too...so i think i'll have a rigid bike and front suspended bike going forward.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

update: it's a Tandel fork. it only comes in 495mm A-C which is something like a 120mm suspension corrected fork. $170!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm friends with the same guy Mack is, and convinced that guy to try the Tandell due to the solid reviews I'd seen. Amazing bang for the buck and customer service. I just ordered the last one they had in stock for my new Esker Japhy (which is also designed for a 120mm squish fork). Tandell shipped it FedEx and I received it in 7 days! They included the compression plug and a sweet carbon bottle cage.

I've only ridden it once so far, with a 29x3.25 Duro Crux up front. Feels great...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

now I want one for my Karate Monkey. I have bigger concerns right now but that might be my next "big" purchase"


----------



## daneebwoy (Mar 26, 2018)

ooooo Just checking out their site. Seems like a good option too. Big $$ savings compared to the Enve or the whiskey fork.


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm literally in the exact same boat, 5'10" and all. Did you order a frame? What did you go with? Mine's due next month, still going with a medium, but thinking about paying the extra for custom geo and exactly splitting the difference between the two.



G-Choro said:


> I'm 5'10 and dithering about going with size Medium or Large. May I ask your height and experience riding the Medium?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

ssjimbo said:


> I'm literally in the exact same boat, 5'10" and all. Did you order a frame? What did you go with? Mine's due next month, still going with a medium, but thinking about paying the extra for custom geo and exactly splitting the difference between the two.


I haven't ordered. However, after some discussion about my riding style and physical measurements with Vince, we determined large would suit me. I could really go either way, but I like a more stretched-out position.

I'm also looking at the Esker Japhy and a new Ti frame Vassago has coming soon. It's hard to choose!


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

I think it's interesting that we're the same height and Vince steered you towards a large and me towards a medium. Maybe it's because I'm coming from a very old school bike (2009 SIR 9 medium), and he thought going to a large would be a more dramatic change.

I saw the Japhy after I already ordered. The build kit is an incredible deal on the Japhy, but I'm happy to be supporting a small builder like Chumba.



G-Choro said:


> I haven't ordered. However, after some discussion about my riding style and physical measurements with Vince, we determined large would suit me. I could really go either way, but I like a more stretched-out position.
> 
> I'm also looking at the Esker Japhy and a new Ti frame Vassago has coming soon. It's hard to choose!


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

ssjimbo said:


> I think it's interesting that we're the same height and Vince steered you towards a large and me towards a medium. Maybe it's because I'm coming from a very old school bike (2009 SIR 9 medium), and he thought going to a large would be a more dramatic change.
> 
> I saw the Japhy after I already ordered. The build kit is an incredible deal on the Japhy, but I'm happy to be supporting a small builder like Chumba.


I sent him pictures of my current bike set-up. Also, I specifically mentioned my preference for being in a bit more aggressive position, stretched, and not feeling like the bar is sitting in my lap. Honestly, if I get a large I'll wonder if a medium would have been the right call (and vice versa)! I seem to be between sizes on everything: shoes, pants, frames, gloves. I must be made of leftovers. Haha.

What color frame did you order?


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

G-Choro said:


> I haven't ordered. However, after some discussion about my riding style and physical measurements with Vince, we determined large would suit me. I could really go either way, but I like a more stretched-out position.
> 
> I'm also looking at the Esker Japhy and a new Ti frame Vassago has coming soon. It's hard to choose!


What is the new Vassago frame coming soon? I am torn between Sendero, Japhy and Vassago Radimus as well.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

SSsteel4life said:


> What is the new Vassago frame coming soon? I am torn between Sendero, Japhy and Vassago Radimus as well.


You can check it out here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKUtYzjsJbj/

Doesn't appear to have a name yet. I understand it to be more of a "racy" frame, slightly lighter than the Optimus.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

G-Choro said:


> You can check it out here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKUtYzjsJbj/
> ...


Thanks, nice!


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

G-Choro said:


> I sent him pictures of my current bike set-up. Also, I specifically mentioned my preference for being in a bit more aggressive position, stretched, and not feeling like the bar is sitting in my lap. Honestly, if I get a large I'll wonder if a medium would have been the right call (and vice versa)! I seem to be between sizes on everything: shoes, pants, frames, gloves. I must be made of leftovers. Haha.
> 
> What color frame did you order?


I feel the same way, but I do think I'll enjoy the quick handling of the smaller frame size. I'm an east coaster right now (North Florida), but may be moving west to southern New Mexico in the summer, so hopefully I won't regret going with the smaller frame.

I'm leaning toward sticking with the standard Avocado, but I do like both the light and dark blue colors as well, just not sure I want to spend the extra money on them.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

G-Choro said:


> I'm also looking at the Esker Japhy and a new Ti frame Vassago has coming soon. It's hard to choose!


Do tell about the new Ti frame Vassago has coming soon... (sorry for the slight thread hijack)


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

CCSS said:


> Do tell about the new Ti frame Vassago has coming soon... (sorry for the slight thread hijack)


There isn't much info, as far as I know. The Instagram post I linked earlier is probably the best indication of what's to come. Looks like rockers in the rear, different tube shaping, internal routing, new head tube with integrated headset design.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

My SSendero frame arrives next week!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

Those tires look dirty. We need a ride report, stat.



jct said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

ssjimbo said:


> Those tires look dirty. We need a ride report, stat.


heheh getting ancy jim? disclaimer...i could be just so hyped this on new whip that my judgement is shaded like Ray Charles.

my other bike is the last interation vassago jabberwocky with a ti rigid fork and 2.6 tires. i really do enjoy riding that bike for it's directness in approach, but i've broken it once already and it's been repaired. i live in santa cruz so it's a lot of ups and downs with plenty of loam, roots, some rocks, sand, hardpack. my average weekend long ride is ~30 miles and 4k of vert. I had some minor consternation that the SSendero would be a little bit too similar to the jabber....ie steel hardtail SS, fat rubber, dropper etc. but....

i started gathering parts as soon as i put my down payment on the frame. The build shares similar components to the jabber: derby rims with 240s, fox transfer post, race face next cranks, race bar, shimano brakes and spds. i originally wanted to get a fox stepcast 34 fit4 but supply was not available by the time my frame was ready to ship. Vince said he had a SID ultimate 120 on hand he could send immediately. i read up on the SID and it seemed like it was preferred over the 34 SC by many. Coming from a rigid fork...it really didn't matter...it feels like i'm on a water bed with the SID.

i've gotten some quality rides in over the past week and had to do some minor tweaks. i initially had a 2.6 rekon on a 30i rim. with my 34:20 ratio, that put the rear slammed to the back. i put a 2.4 on and now it's almost slammed forward which is a much better feeling for me...quicker handling, still compliant, more responsive. one of the biggest things i've noticed and that i like is a lot is that the BB is a 17mm higher than the jabber. less pedal strikes and easier to pop the front. it does make the overall stack of the bike taller so getting on/off must be done with some dropper involvement. technical climbing is super balanced as the geo isn't "slack" compared to the other frames out there.

all my other bikes(cx, road, ssmtb) are steel and made of the various offerings: 853, columbus, dedaccia. the frame has an amazing ride. i'm 200+ pounds and the ride tune on this frame is perfect for me. it's plenty stiff when it's time to giddy up and mash but still a very comfortable rear triangle when things get rough. i asked vince what kind of tubing they use and he said they use a combo of variwall, columbus and deda along with PMW HTs and BBs. I can mention all the cliches about steel frames and they are all true with the Sendero.

what would i change? i thought i may miss the 2.6 in the rear but i'm enjoying less drag and the shorter chainstay and the frame is super comfortable in this setting. i'm running 25mm spacers under the stem with the 115mm (stock) HT length on an XL (6'3" average proportions). maybe they could make that a wee little bit longer. the front center and stack is way longer and higher than my Jabber so it's a big change for me in a positive way as is. i enjoy having more room when i'm standing up and wrestling the bike up a climb and also it seems better on my back. the stock PMW dropout comes with steel button 5mm hex bolts. i immediately upgraded to the PMW titanium 6mm combo head bolt. It's $50 for 4 bolts but worth it IMO. it's a deeper socket and machined to a tighter tolerance so you can really get that 27Nm torque w/o risk of rounding out your bolt. ask me how i know!


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

jct said:


> heheh getting ancy jim?


What makes you think that? 



jct said:


> what would i change? i thought i may miss the 2.6 in the rear but i'm enjoying less drag and the shorter chainstay and the frame is super comfortable in this setting. i'm running 25mm spacers under the stem with the 115mm (stock) HT length on an XL (6'3" average proportions). maybe they could make that a wee little bit longer. the front center and stack is way longer and higher than my Jabber so it's a big change for me in a positive way as is. i enjoy having more room when i'm standing up and wrestling the bike up a climb and also it seems better on my back. the stock PMW dropout comes with steel button 5mm hex bolts. i immediately upgraded to the PMW titanium 6mm combo head bolt. It's $50 for 4 bolts but worth it IMO. it's a deeper socket and machined to a tighter tolerance so you can really get that 27Nm torque w/o risk of rounding out your bolt. ask me how i know!


I ordered my bolts last night. Do you wish you had ponied up for the longer headtube option?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

ssjimbo said:


> Do you wish you had ponied up for the longer headtube option?


probably not. HT is 115mm. i have 25mm of spacer stack. it's not a lot...just wish for maybe 5-10mm in length. I'll never be a slammed stem guy....especially on a SS and with my height etc. i think geo considerations for a full time SS are different than a frame that may flop to geared etc.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

gsteitz said:


> View attachment 1939564


Wait a minute, is that Ti?!!!!!


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

SSsteel4life said:


> Wait a minute, is that Ti?!!!!!


Yep!


----------



## ssjimbo (Dec 6, 2016)

SSsteel4life said:


> Wait a minute, is that Ti?!!!!!


I've been loving my steel Sendero (aka Sendinator to honor the inimitable Heinz Doofenshmirtz). When I saw the ti version just after receiving mine, I was briefly drooling, but then I saw the price, $3995 for frame only, with standard geometry . Yikes! I'll stick with steel


----------

